# Force WiFli Question 11-32 or 12-32



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

*Force WiFli Question 11-32 or 12-32. Back to 11-28 if wanted?*

I am thinking about pulling the trigger for a new group set and Force is at or near the top of the list. I like the idea of having the extra range with the 32 tooth cog. I would probably opt for 12 as my fastest cog because I don't use the 11 that often on my current Ultegra 11-28. 

If I get WiFli RD set up with 11-32 or 12-32, will I be able to switch back to my other cassettes that I have lying around or change wheels with ease? I have ec90SLs that I would put the 12-32 on but I also have an ultegra 11-28 and Shimano 105 12-30 on some older mavic wheelsets. Can I just swap those cassettes/wheels with minor tweaks to the FD/RD or is the chain a different length?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

chain length...if you're set up so the chain is long enough for a 32t cog, you can switch back and forth no problem. 

derailleur adjustment...you may have to make minor limit screw and cable tension adjustments when you switch wheels. front derailleur, no, but rear, possibly.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> chain length...if you're set up so the chain is long enough for a 32t cog, you can switch back and forth no problem.
> 
> derailleur adjustment...you may have to make minor limit screw and cable tension adjustments when you switch wheels. front derailleur, no, but rear, possibly.


Thanks for this help. I will keep this in mind when I finally make my purchase.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

11-32 or 12-32. A billion threads on the value of 11, but for me, I went from 11-28 to 11-32 and the difference was some of the high gears on the 11-28 were single digit tooth differences, and they dropped one out, so I had one more two tooth gear change on the 11-32. The difference in feel is that a one tooth shift, just isn't a lot of difference for me, while a 2-tooth change just feels 'right'. Take a look at the gear tooth listing and compare it to what you have riding, and see if that gives you some food for thought. 
Chain length, no issue
I like the 11-32. I live in Colorado and use the 11 and the 32, no question. The SRAM cluster has been great, and I really like the ratios. I don't like that I built this bike, and then thought about it, needed to go from short cage to WiFli, and buy a new chain for the new length, but I definitely like it.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

davez26 said:


> 11-32 or 12-32. A billion threads on the value of 11, but for me, I went from 11-28 to 11-32 and the difference was some of the high gears on the 11-28 were single digit tooth differences, and they dropped one out, so I had one more two tooth gear change on the 11-32. The difference in feel is that a one tooth shift, just isn't a lot of difference for me, while a 2-tooth change just feels 'right'. Take a look at the gear tooth listing and compare it to what you have riding, and see if that gives you some food for thought.
> Chain length, no issue
> I like the 11-32. I live in Colorado and use the 11 and the 32, no question. The SRAM cluster has been great, and I really like the ratios. I don't like that I built this bike, and then thought about it, needed to go from short cage to WiFli, and buy a new chain for the new length, but I definitely like it.


I was thinking that the 12-32 would have been a good compromise. Like 11-28 I am on currently but dropping the 11t and adding the 32t bailout gearing. I'm heavy, newer rider, and SoCal mountains have some awesome routes available if you can take the hills.

Current: 11-28: 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-25-28
Option1: 11-32: 11-12-13-15-17-19-22-25-28-32
Option2: 12-32: 12-13-14-15-17-19-22-25-28-32

Option 2 is attractive to me because it's basically what I have now. Option1 is attractive because of the range. Basically, if I can live without the 14t and add the 32t, I should be golden. I will try to notice if I am "searching" for the right gear with or around that cog

* I fail miserably at searching for threads. Could you link me to some about the benefits of the 11t cog?* If not, that's cool too.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am thinking this.
A little pricey but would go nice on the Calfee:

http://www.amazon.com/SRAM-Force-Medium-WiFli-Derailleur/dp/B008JHQMF8


----------

